

It's scary to change careers - karenxcheng
http://karenx.com/blog/its-scary-to-change-careers/

======
simon
Scary and exciting!

Seven months ago, I became a full-time pastor. Quite different from web
development using Java and programming in general. Twenty three years working
as a geek is not the most helpful background for pastoring. On the other hand,
I love the pastoring and I made sure that the church has a decent web page.
:-)

The biggest thing for me to get used to was (still is) managing my time, being
a 24x7 people person (I'm a type B personality) and juggling the needs of a
congregation. Do I visit A, B or C today? And don't forget to phone D, pop an
email to E and be sure to remember that you have lunch with F today and
breakfast with G on Saturday. And must have a sermon ready for Sunday. And be
available for people to phone or text or Facebook chat with. It's all good,
but can get complicated because of the people issues ... and it's all people
issues!

